# Striper Slaughter



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

cant believe this is being allowed to happen down there. what a waste

http://www.tidalfish.com/forums/showthread.php/297712-All-you-can-net-off-Kitty-Hawk


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That's screwed up!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

thats sad news there......


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Yet another example of how broken our system is.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Mark my words: because states like North Carolina can't get their act together on crap like this, you'll end up seeing fisheries regulations federalized. And when that happens the states will only have themselves to blame.


----------



## obxrules (Sep 26, 2009)

Agree 100% percent Sand Flea


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Here is Mr. Daniels email..... [email protected] time to flood his inbox !!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

As much as that incident sucks, it doesnt make me cringe anymore than seeing numerous reports of all the rec boats limiting out (usually with several anglers on board) on an almost daily basis. It adds up.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

uncdub13 said:


> as much as that incident sucks, it doesnt make me cringe anymore than seeing numerous reports of all the rec boats limiting out (usually with several anglers on board) on an almost daily basis. It adds up.


+1


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

where is NOAA when you need them !!!


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

uncdub13 said:


> As much as that incident sucks, it doesnt make me cringe anymore than seeing numerous reports of all the rec boats limiting out (usually with several anglers on board) on an almost daily basis. It adds up.


Same thoughts. They've been all over the boards recently bragging about their catches out of oregon inlet, just to make a dollar. Hope they enjoy it now because it aint gonna last long.


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

uncdub13 said:


> As much as that incident sucks, it doesnt make me cringe anymore than seeing numerous reports of all the rec boats limiting out (usually with several anglers on board) on an almost daily basis. It adds up.


yeah. I heard there was close to 400 boats out just on sunday. this incident sucks, and is one instance where a larger limit would be beneficial, imo. it is really sad to see that much waste but what are they supposed to do? it wouldnt be waste if they were allowed to keep it and then it would count against their quota. they probably would have reached it by now and been done for the year a while ago. that is a lot of dead fish. but I dont know if it was as many as the almost 400 boats on sunday did.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

pier_man0909 said:


> yeah. I heard there was close to 400 boats out just on sunday. this incident sucks, and is one instance where a larger limit would be beneficial, imo. it is really sad to see that much waste but what are they supposed to do? it wouldnt be waste if they were allowed to keep it and then it would count against their quota. they probably would have reached it by now and been done for the year a while ago. that is a lot of dead fish. but I dont know if it was as many as the almost 400 boats on sunday did.


 How big of a quota would they have to structure?? Trawlers really can't be selective,because they kill about every fish they trawl.. The easy answer would be to just drop their quota altogether with no more trawling targetting stripers if there is no other fair way to do this.. I'm not familiar with the stucture of the law here,but why couldn't they as the beach netters do,share the catch with the other boats instead of ALL of them catching and discarding?? Seems to be more than a waste,it's a travisty.. You have seen my post before,and I'm NOT anti commercial,but something needs to be done to straighten this out or there will be NO RESOURCE in the future for anyone..

As far as the rec fisherman.. jmo,one fish a person between 28-40 with optional second fish over 40,with no more than 6 a boat.. That would at least stop some of the carnage.. again,jmho...

Their time was over Sat... This is "here say" nothing more,but,the price of fatback has gone to 30cents a lb.. They are trawling in the fatback after their time is over.. Wonder what would be mixed in fatback? Where will it stop?? NCDMF needs to get on this or what Sandflea says will come to bear,trust me,you do not want Feds in our fisheries..


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> How big of a quota would they have to structure?? Trawlers really can't be selective,because they kill about every fish they trawl.. The easy answer would be to just drop their quota altogether with no more trawling targetting stripers if there is no other fair way to do this.. I'm not familiar with the stucture of the law here,but why couldn't they as the beach netters do,share the catch with the other boats instead of ALL of them catching and discarding?? Seems to be more than a waste,it's a travisty.. You have seen my post before,and I'm NOT anti commercial,but something needs to be done to straighten this out or there will be NO RESOURCE in the future for anyone..
> 
> As far as the rec fisherman.. jmo,one fish a person between 28-40 with optional second fish over 40,with no more than 6 a boat.. That would at least stop some of the carnage.. again,jmho...
> 
> Their time was over Sat... This is "here say" nothing more,but,the price of fatback has gone to 30cents a lb.. They are trawling in the fatback after their time is over.. Wonder what would be mixed in fatback? Where will it stop?? NCDMF needs to get on this or what Sandflea says will come to bear,trust me,you do not want Feds in our fisheries..


I know your not anti commercial and I think this is horrible just like you do. I think you feel the same way I do that there is enough for everybody if managed properly. as it stands right now, the rockfish quota is 480,480 lbs. divided among beach seine, drop net, and trawl giving each fishery 160,160 lbs. in the big scheme of things thats pretty small. that could be attained pretty easy in the good fishing like weve had if they didnt have to throw back any. they could have easily caught their quota before this weekend. they could easily just give them away to other operations but for some reason this fishery is very specific in throwing back anything over their limit "back to the water where caught regardless of the condition of the fish".


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

sand flea said:


> Mark my words: because states like North Carolina can't get their act together on crap like this, you'll end up seeing fisheries regulations federalized. And when that happens the states will only have themselves to blame.


Yep.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Unfortunatley It's already happening.*



sand flea said:


> Mark my words: because states like North Carolina can't get their act together on crap like this, you'll end up seeing fisheries regulations federalized. And when that happens the states will only have themselves to blame.


The SAFMC and NOAA are already killing the fishing industry down this way with closures. This year a new law goes into effect where we cant bottom fish out beyond 240 feet. Thanks to the SAFMC!


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

uncdub13 said:


> As much as that incident sucks, it doesnt make me cringe anymore than seeing numerous reports of all the rec boats limiting out (usually with several anglers on board) on an almost daily basis. It adds up.


I agree. All striper fishing should be shut down completely, or set to catch and release only for a few years.


----------



## bigjoey111 (Aug 2, 2008)

It's a dam shame that this has to happen, another thing to at least avoid all the waste is that they could have laws where all the excess fish they catch past their limits should be mandatory to simply donate to feed the hungry or something.


----------



## piranha (Dec 5, 2007)

fishinfanatic said:


> I agree. All striper fishing should be shut down completely, or set to catch and release only for a few years.


There are some of us, MOST of us that fish once or twice a year from the beach that God created. We set aside this time to be with nature and we do not use boats and never take more than our limit! Even if we were able to catch more than two fish we would not take them!!! So do not confuse stupidity with reality!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

